# Soapmaking in an Apartment? Allowed?



## SoapGrove (May 29, 2014)

Hi all!  Does anyone here make and sell soap from their apartment? We are moving from our really big home to an apartment to a new state and since we don't know the area very well and want to live there for a while and get the feel for it before buying there. I still want to make soap though but will an apartment complex allow me? I have insurance through soapguild. But what about the risks involved with lye? Can I still do this? I don't want to shut my online shop down because I do this full time


----------



## grayceworks (May 30, 2014)

Depends on your lease, depends on the zoning for the area, whether they allow certain types of home-based businesses, depends on your renter's insurance, depends on the applicable laws in the state you're moving to. Some states have different rules than others about whether you're allowed to sell bath and body stuff out of your home or not.


----------



## Relle (May 30, 2014)

I would say you have to contact your apartment complex and ask them these questions you need to know.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2014)

I agree with checking with your apartment complex first and then with the city you are living in.


----------



## ShayShay (Jun 2, 2014)

I live in an apartment in NYC and make soap. However, I don't sell, it's just a hobby at this point. I have not told the landlord or my super, because I am sure it wouldn't be allowed. But I only make small batches of soap and don't store lye in any large quantities. I will say, the fact that I live in an apartment is one of the biggest reasons I don't even consider selling at this point - because I don't want to  open that can of worms with my landlord or renter's insurance. But NYC is a whole different world from apartments in other parts of the country. I think if you were only making soap as a hobby, I would just do it and not mention it. But if you are running a business out of your apartment you need to be up front with them.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jun 2, 2014)

ShayShay said:


> I live in an apartment in NYC and make soap. ...... But NYC is a whole different world from apartments in other parts of the country .


where in Nyc? and you are so right about it being a whole other world in NYC when it comes to apartment rules and regulations . i use to live in Chelsea now i'm in Westchester. making soap in my apartment as well but not selling.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 2, 2014)

There are many perfectly legitimate uses of lye in the kitchen: making hominy, making pretzels and bagels, curing olives... You wouldn't ask the building management if you could make proper home-made bagels would you? I don't get why soap making would be any different.

Now selling out of an apartment - that's a whole 'nother kettle. Though if it was all via the internet with no customers coming to your apartment, again I don't see the problem. I'm sure there are many internet sellers who live in apartments. Sure maybe they use PO boxes, but again I'm not sure of the big deal if you are properly insured.


----------

